

CONVERSABLE ECONOMIST: Moore's Law at 50 - BenoitEssiambre
http://conversableeconomist.blogspot.com/2015/04/moores-law-at-50.html

======
BenoitEssiambre
"In 2014, semiconductor production facilities made some 250 billion billion
(250 x 10^18) transistors. This was, literally, production on an astronomical
scale. Every second of that year, on average, 8 trillion transistors were
produced."

Mind boggling

